# Married Arrangements No Longer the Majority in U.S.



## Theoretical (Oct 15, 2006)

From Yahoo News

I definitely take issue with the opinions saying that this unmarried status will continue to perpetuate itself. For one thing, childless relationships (married or not) will not directly propogate their values to a future generation (this factor is also a key motivating factor behind the gay adoption agenda). 

Also, growing life expectancy will lead to the ruin of numerous childless or one-child elderly families of any sort, because Social Insurance policies will collapse due to the inadequate number of younger workers available to fund these expensive programs for ever more long-lived elderly. The families that will do the best out of this are either (a) those who wisely made strong retirement plans outside this system and (b) those who built very traditional families with several children, some or most of whom would support their parents.

Nonetheless, the toxic social policy that will continue to develop during this present situation is most distressing.


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2006)

Also in the NY Times


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2006)

And Al Mohler weighs, Marriage Only for a Minority? Not Hardly.


----------

